# 1996 f150



## kylejohn (Aug 29, 2009)

any one put a plow on a 96 f150?


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Meyer classic on my 95 short box since day one. It has now been retired to driveway and wood hauling only, but has been and still is a decent plow truck. I live in a lake effect snow belt and average snow is 200 plus inches.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, and a bunch of Broncos.


----------



## kylejohn (Aug 29, 2009)

Did u guys have to beef any suspension? How did the ripple frame work out?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's some info on what I do to set up the trucks. I keep using them becuase they're so good to me.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64034


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a 96 F150 with a western plow on it and nothing beefed up and it works well on my driveway, all1500' of it. Not the prettiest thing in town but it does the job!!
















backup,


----------

